# Various Sand info/comparisons, Black Diamond, Spectra/Ceramaquartz, PFS and Play Sand



## TroyVSC (Oct 22, 2012)

I put this post together for those who have been searching for cheaper alternatives to LFS black sand such as Tahitian Moon Sands nd to compare the most common sand types. I thought it would nice to have all the info of the alternative sand substrates in one post. Any feedback would be great or if you know another substrate that could be used so I can add it to the lists.

This is a comparison between cheaper alternative mostly black sands that can be used in aquariums. I DO NOT claim that any of these are safe for use nor do I claim any preference (Although I can vouch for Spectraquartz in use in my tanks). This is merely to give information for those who want to use black sand who are looking for cheaper alternatives. I will try to provide cost, where can find, and what the product is (MSDS if possible)

First I would like to thank Estes, Fairmount Building and ATI for their samples they sent to me. The first photo is all the products together next to each other to show the general size differences.








The next 4 pictures are of the Estes Ceramaquartz S & T grade (equivalent to 3m Colorquartz) & HP MCD & HP Super Trowel-Rite. 

Ceramaquartz is color coated vs the the other two the coloring is in the process.
Cermaquartz is roughly $.50 per lb/HP $19.25 for 50lbs/HP Super Trowel-Rite $23.45 for 50lbs.
Here is their distributor list Distributors, Clifford W. Estes, PermaColor Quartz, 3M Replacement I called to find out that I could not get Ceramaquartz local but was able to find the other two.





























The next 3 photos are Spectraquartz F, Q grade and two larger Q grades. Spectraquartz is quartz with color added using a process. (I would call it staining the quartz). I found this locally for $17.45 for 50lbs for both grades. I called this number to find a local distributor 800-255-7263.
Here is the MSDS sheet for Spectraquartz http://www.fairmountminerals.com/Documents/Building/SpectraQuartz-MSDS.aspx






















(sample only had blue in the Q-Grade)
The next three pictures of Black Diamond Blasting Grip. Black Diamond is Coal Slag (The bi-product of coal burning. Inert and should not have any heavy metals in it). There are alternatives of this same substance like Black Beauty. You can find Black Diamond for $7.99 for 50lbs. Black Diamond Blasting Abrasive | Blasting Media| Northern Tool + Equipment or Black Diamond 20-40 Blasting Media, 50 lb. - 3905403 | Tractor Supply Company. MSDS for Black Beauty http://www.flatrockbagging.com/info/Abrasives/MSDS/Black Beauty Specs.pdf






















Here is Petco black sand for comparison.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.php?do=show&type=f&id=75737&title=112c.jpg
Play Sand and Pool Filter Sand for Comparison















The next photo is to show what close up Mexican Pebble Looks lik and to help size difference between small gravel and sand. $14.95 for 75lbs at a local landscaping supply.








I will also try to get a sample of Tahitian Moon Sand, will post a pic when I do. Spoke to a rep and they said that TMS consists of "Washed Amorphous Silica" in other words black quartz yet it is double the price of some of the sands mentioned above.

As far as density goes for sands. I do know that I can take a full 20oz cup of Spectraquartz dump it at the top of my tank and it falls to the bottom in seconds with none remaining in the water column. I would assume the density would be similar for TMS, Petco sand, ceramaquartz as they are similar consistent grain sizes.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice to see someone do this! Good job!


----------



## RicoFishMan (Mar 20, 2015)

Excellent info, nice visual. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Where did you find the 12-40 Black Diamond, I've looked several times and can never find any at Northern or TSC? 

Nice comparison BTW.


----------



## TroyVSC (Oct 22, 2012)

Linwood said:


> Where did you find the 12-40 Black Diamond, I've looked several times and can never find any at Northern or TSC?
> 
> Nice comparison BTW.


I was sent samples by the company.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Troy!
Good to see you here!
Maybe you want to compare some of the planted substrates?


----------



## TroyVSC (Oct 22, 2012)

Coralbandit said:


> Thanks for sharing Troy!
> Good to see you here!
> Maybe you want to compare some of the planted substrates?


I put this thread on this site because I have seen the sand questions brought up here. Sand in the water column, what size grains, is black diamond safe and what is it made of.

The problem with doing the various planted substrates is that it is more of chemistry make up vs visual. Take eco complete, Amazonian aqua soil, or something similar. You are not buying it for the appearance of the particles but because of its make up and that they have high CECs. I can't do that visually and I do not have the knowledge on the chemistry side of things.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Bump for a worthwhile topic.:thumbsup:

I wish this could be a Sticky in the Substrates articles and FAQ section.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

OP, you're awesome. Thanks for this! 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentlyAudible (Oct 28, 2017)

Actually, I really like that blue Spectraquartz. I wish it was finer. I would put it in my axolotl tank.


----------



## TroyVSC (Oct 22, 2012)

SilentlyAudible said:


> Actually, I really like that blue Spectraquartz. I wish it was finer. I would put it in my axolotl tank.




The fine is pretty fine. That’s what I use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Is anyone familiar with a dark brown sand that is available for sale in the US. Planning a new tanks where I want to use a darker substrate but the black just looks really unnatural to me.


----------



## SilentlyAudible (Oct 28, 2017)

TroyVSC said:


> The fine is pretty fine. That’s what I use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know if it's available in the US? A cursory search didn't come up very productive for me.


----------



## buyers-remorse (Oct 30, 2017)

Anyone have experience with the black diamond 12-40 grit? I had some family pick up a bag for me thinking it was 20-40 but it ended up being 12-40. Looking to start a tank with pygmy cories but am concerned this grit might be too coarse now.


----------



## TroyVSC (Oct 22, 2012)

SilentlyAudible said:


> Do you know if it's available in the US? A cursory search didn't come up very productive for me.




You have to call the company to find the local distributor for your area. I was lucky that I live in the biggest metropolitan area and had a couple. Even then only one of those sold by the bag. The other sold by the pallet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingwendil (Nov 16, 2012)

Triport said:


> Is anyone familiar with a dark brown sand that is available for sale in the US. Planning a new tanks where I want to use a darker substrate but the black just looks really unnatural to me.


Try industrial Garnet blasting media, it ranges from a brown or orange, all the way to a red or violet. Some of them are a very handsome reddish brown reminiscent of mountain clay soil. It is available in nearly the same grit.grades as black diamond blasting sand, but you might have to visit sandblasting supply shops to grab it. It's cheap though, $12-15 for a 50# bag usually.

I personally dig the violet-





But it is more commonly found in the red-orange varieties-


image album hosting


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

TroyVSC said:


> I put this thread on this site because I have seen the sand questions brought up here. Sand in the water column, what size grains, is black diamond safe and what is it made of.
> 
> The problem with doing the various planted substrates is that it is more of chemistry make up vs visual. Take eco complete, Amazonian aqua soil, or something similar. You are not buying it for the appearance of the particles but because of its make up and that they have high CECs. I can't do that visually and I do not have the knowledge on the chemistry side of things.



Nice work, it was great that you took the effort to post all this. I'm really surprised how non black the BDBS appears when viewed like this.


I think it's a mistake though to say EC and aqua soils are similar. All the evidence I've seen says EC is inert with a very low CEC.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Weird, I went through the pics again, I cannot really tell the difference between PFS and PS.


----------

